# v-cube tracking number?



## zeroxorxdiexskater (May 19, 2009)

I dont know much about tracking numbers but i ordered a 7x7 and idk if the processing email came with one and im getting very anxious!!


----------



## jcuber (May 19, 2009)

Don't worry, I don't think they use tracking numbers, but their shipping is VERY fast.


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (May 19, 2009)

today is the 5th day and my last v-cube came in 4


----------



## Vulosity (May 19, 2009)

Allow up to 8 days for it to arrive.


----------



## dougbenham (May 19, 2009)

I actually just ordered a 5x5 recently and today I got an e-mail with a title, "UPS Ship Notification, Tracking Number xxxxxxxxxxxx", and a body including, "This message was sent to you at the request of VERDES INNOVATIONS S.A to notify you that the electronic shipment information below has been transmitted to UPS..."


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (May 19, 2009)

wow i just got that email not too long ago but i hadnt checked it at all today.
anyway so its been 5 days since processing and its still in greece...............grr


----------



## Poke (May 19, 2009)

Lot of orders lately... Why get angry after 5 days? I am usually happy with 2 weeks. Just forget about it and it will arrive quicker. One of Murphy's laws, I think.


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (May 19, 2009)

im not really mad about it being 5 days i just thought it had already been shipped and close by now, just a disappointment


----------



## Thieflordz5 (May 22, 2009)

Yeah, they should email you something with the tracking number...
I hope mine arrive soon... I want to get them before school is over for me...


----------



## Neo63 (May 22, 2009)

zeroxorxdiexskater said:


> im not really mad about it being 5 days i just thought it had already been shipped and close by now, just a disappointment



yeah same happened to me, but still, a week of shipping isnt that bad


----------



## jcuber (May 22, 2009)

I got a tracking number, and I expect it to arrive the 26th.


----------



## Nuceria (May 24, 2009)

it took an annoyingly long time for them to ship it, but once they did, i got an email from ups saying that it would be here the 26th as well.


----------



## SnappleXXL (May 24, 2009)

I ordered a v-cube , once your order has been shipped you get a ups tracking number email. Keep that.


----------



## byu (May 25, 2009)

I ordered Thursday, it's been 4 days and they haven't shipped a tracking number yet? Is this something to worry about?


----------



## daeyoungyoon (May 25, 2009)

byu said:


> I ordered Thursday, it's been 4 days and they haven't shipped a tracking number yet? Is this something to worry about?



I ordered Weds :confused:

Edit: I guess they have a lot of orders so it will take some time?


----------



## byu (May 25, 2009)

Yeah, the sale means that there's a lot of orders.

But giving it 8 days, we have:

Friday, Saturday, Monday(Maybe?), Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday

So if it doesn't arrive by Saturday, I'll get worried.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (May 26, 2009)

Just got my tracking number  it says may 29th!! can't wait lol

@byu
I'm guessing you should be getting yours soon if you already haven't since you ordered a day after me.

EDIT: Weird.....on my email it says 29th but on the ups site tracking information, it says 28th.


----------



## byu (May 26, 2009)

Got the tracking number! Will arrive Monday June 1st


----------



## V-te (Sep 10, 2009)

I still need mine... Grr....=/=/


----------



## LNZ (Sep 10, 2009)

I have ordered two V-Cubes, a V5 and V7.

V7: Took 11 days. V5: Took 7 days.

Shipping from Greece to Australia.


----------

